# Wie groß sollte ich meinen Schaltscrank wählen?



## NeoCortex (5 September 2020)

Hi zusammen,
wahrscheinlich ist meine Frage typisch für einen blutigen Anfänger...

Ich will mir zum Spielen und experimentieren mit verscheidenen Steuerungen und anderem gerne eine art demo-Board oder demo-Box bauen, wo ich relativ gefahrlos mit experimentieren kann, selbst wenn mal was schief geht.

Deswegen war mein Plan, dass ich mir einen Schaltschrank kaufe, in den ich die Teile montiere und in die Tür würde ich noch ein paar knöpfe, lampen und - wenn ich relativ günstig eins finde - ein HMI display montieren.

Ich weiß nicht, wie viel höhe ich einplanen muss. Im moment sind meine SPS-Komponenten von Wago. Ich hab eine pfc100 (edit: Die hat sich leider als defekt herausgestellt und wird nur notfalls repariert) und einen 750-338 canopen koppler (Im nachhinein war canopen eine scheiß wahl für anfänger... zu geizig für einen ethernet koppler bin ich aber immernoch). Ich schließe nicht aus, dass ich auch Siemens oder die anderen mal ausprobiere. Ich wollte mal hören, ob meine Überlegungen sinnvoll sind, oder totaler unsinn, außerdem wollte ich wissen, wie viel Platz ich ungefähr einplanen muss.

Ich hab mir folgendes überlegt, wie der schrank aufgebaut sein soll:
Es sollten 3-4 schienen reichen und auf die erste Schiene soll folgendes:


Ich will einen möglichst empfindlichen FI-Schalter einbauen 
Ich will einen Sicherungsautomaten mit 5A einbauen (Hoffe das ist genug für kleine bis mittlere Steuerungen) 
SPS ist verdammt teuer, also will ich einen Surge-Protector einabuen 
Ich will nur zum Spaß einen (vllt auch mehrere) sdm120 modbus zähler einbauen um den Verbrauch der Test-Anlage zu messen 
Ich brauch mindestens ein 24V Netzteil und ein 5V Netzteil 
In der zweiten und evtl. dritten Reihe sind raspberry pis und die Stuereungs komponenten untergebracht:

Raspberry Pi 3 B+ als Server für node-red und die anderen software dienste 
raspberry pi zero oder zero w als Canopen server. Entweder OPC-UA, modbus-tcp, mqtt oder eine art rest schnittstelle (Hab noch keine open source software dafür gefunden, deswegen wird selbst schreiben angesagt sein...) 
Ein Ethernet switch für die Hutscheine, den ich von 12 oder 24 V betreiben kann 
Die wago sps komponenten und was auch immer in die dritte Schiene kommt, wenn es eine gibt 
In die letzte Schiene kommt dann folgendes:

Reihenklemmen für Ein- und Ausgänge die nicht auf dem Deckel rausgeführt werden 
Evtl. Relais 
Klemmen für die Teile die auf dem Deckel montiert werden (Eventuell auch Steckverbinder dafür) 
1-2 Schuko Steckdosen für relais Ausgänge zur demo 

Ich will mich soweit sinnvoll an die VDE richtlinien halten, dmait ich es direkt richtig lerne. Wie viel platz muss ich also nach oben und nach unten einplanen?
Wie viel Platz muss ich rechts und links lassen?
Muss ich alle Kabel durch Kanäle führen, oder reicht es wenn die Kabel einfach so ordentlich verlegt sind?

Hat einer günstig einen Wago ethernet koppler abzugeben, damit ich mir den unsinn mit canopen sparen kann?


----------



## Benjamin (5 September 2020)

Für fliegende Testaufbauten habe ich so was am Schreibtisch:
19'' Rack Stand 12 HE
Dazu noch Hutschinenträger 3 oder 4 HE


Kann ich empfehlen. Hier kannst du allerdings dann kein HMI in die Tür einbauen. Ansonsten verstehe ich deine Fragen jetzt vielleicht auch nicht ganz. Was ist hier Frage und was ist Aussage?


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 September 2020)

Ich habe von Kaftan das PLC Rack für die 1500 und einen Halter für ein HMI. Das Rack habe ich um Hutschienen erweitert und Sicherungen montiert. Auf die Rückseite habe ich eine S7-1200 montiert. Um schnell zwischen beiden CPUs wechseln zu können habe ich an das Rack noch Steckverbinder montiert.


----------



## NeoCortex (5 September 2020)

Okay, danke erstmal für eure lieben Antworten. Der größte Teil war Erklärung, was ich vor habe damit einer gaaanz laut schreien kann, wenn ich Unsinn plane ...
Ich muss das wahrscheinlich hin und wieder mal bewegen, oder ich nehme es mal mit, wenn wieder ein bekannter die Wahnwitzige Idee hat smart home machen zu wollen. Dann kann ich eine mini Version von einem System mitnehmen und die Sachen demonstrieren...
Aus diesem Grund will ich zumindest in meinen Gedanken am liebsten einen geschlossenen Schaltschrank haben, denn der ist wahrscheinlich praktischer zu transportieren als ein Rack und sicherer, weil dann keine neugierigen Kinderhände an irgendwas kommen können wo sie normalerweise garnicht dran kommen sollten... (Man weiß ja nie)
Das HMI wird dann vllt auch ein Nextion display oder was anderes günstiges, wo man Fehler anzeigen kann. Das krieg ich schon irgendwo unter.

Mein Canopen Master wird wahrscheinlich ein raspberry Pi zero mit einem selbstgebauten Board für Ethernet, CAN und rs485 mit der codesys runtime für raspberry pi...


Ein anderer Teil der Frage war, dass ich wissen wollte was der VDE für vorgaben bei Schaltschränken mit SPSn macht und wo man das nachlesen kann. Ich will mir direkt VDE-konformes Arbeiten angewöhnen und irgendwann noch diesen Schein "Elektrofachkraft für spezielle Tätigkeiten" machen, damit ich sowas auch offiziell betreiben darf.

Der letzte Satz wollte mehr witzig sein.... - hat ja wunderbar funktioniert.... - Ich würde eigenlich lieber modbus IP sprechen, oder eine CPU haben, die mir einen OPC-UA Server stellt, aber das ist ein anderes Thema...

Das Rack von Kaftan hab ich mir angeschaut und bin spontan ein bisschen verliebt, aber leider weit über meinem Buget....


----------

